# when do they lose their teeth?



## nick

My hands wiil soon no longer be good for anything if those baby teeth do soon come out. when will that be???


----------



## Cavedog

Probably when the pup is between 5 and 6 months old.


----------



## Chestersmum

I think they loose their real sharp ones quite early but our pup is 9 month and still has one canine tooth left.


----------



## Ro-Ro

Ours is also 9 months and lost her last canine just a few days ago. I think chewing on her new elk anter might have helped loosen it a bit.


----------

